
Intellectual property’s social value may trump copyright law - nreece
http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/la-oew-weaver20feb20,0,1675278.story
======
pixcavator
The guy is quite ignorant. First, "oral rehydration therapy" is not about
copyrights, but it theoretically could be patentable. Second, there _are_
taxes on patents - that's what those post-award fees are.

~~~
blackguardx
Whether "oral rehydration therapy" is copyrightable is beside the point. That
aside by the author doesn't weaken his main claim. There are no taxes on
copyrights. Yet, my company has to pay taxes on all its other assets. Why
shouldn't copyright be treated the same way?

